# all male vics?



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

such thing as a all male Victorian tank? like that of all male Peakocks?

or do they look to much alike and it wouldnt go well?

thanks


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I have heard of it being done with victorians. I would compare it more to all male Mbuna. I have kept 2 one males in a show tank before and it worked well. As long as they can all find a cave, or they are crowded it should work.

I would also say that if you are going to do it try to avoid species that look too similar. ie multiple nyererei, or dayglow and xmas fulu etc


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Not something i am a fan of with Malawi's and knowing some victorians i can believe you would not see much colour but many dead fish ! If an all male set up is for you stick to the malawi haps :thumb:


----------

